# Mysterious Maine Earthquakes



## legalskier (May 12, 2011)

Did anyone up there notice these or were they too small?

_*Mysterious Maine Earthquakes Caused by Ice Age Rebound*
On the last day of April and first five days of May, dozens of tiny earthquakes caused Maine’s eastern coast to tremble. *** Early notification came from residents’ calls to local authorities, reporting *the sound of gunshots and unexpected blasting.* It was actually the sound of Earth’s crust moving._
Link: http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/05/maine-earthquakes/


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2011)

He did.  We are getting closer.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2011)

Maine is still rebounding from having had 5000 feet of ice on it in the last ice age.


----------



## bigbog (May 13, 2011)

I actually _have_, but have not heard or read any evidence whether the noises were manmade or not...:???:


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 14, 2011)

So that's what was happening ...


----------



## Puck it (May 14, 2011)

iwon't said:


> So that's what was happening ...



He is back.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 15, 2011)

Puck it said:


> He is back.


 Only to brighten your day good neighbor ..


----------



## wa-loaf (May 15, 2011)

iwon't said:


> So that's what was happening ...



Dude pick a persona and stick with it.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 15, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Dude pick a persona and stick with it.


But it's so difficult to chose between the two..


----------

